# Correct / Incorrect methods on mixing hot mud



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've had a DIY that involved me patching...

For Durabond Easy Sand, or just any general hot mud powder is the procedure

add water
add powder
let it settle for a minute or 2....

mix, and then add water till consistency is good.

Can one add more powder or water after this process, or is it preferably not okay to do this . ( I am referring to while still in mixing stage and not doing this 10 minutes later)....

FWIW, I'll probably use Easy Sand 90 for my starter bag but I am inclined to use the 45....


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

that's more or less it. you don't want it thick, nor so runny that it falls off the knife.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

ot.....but is the brown bag durabond still being made.....
Local supply shops (not the borgs) used to carry this stuff but no more....

I used to use the brown bag durabond with a pinch of regular compound mix for small plaster repairs..all they carry these days is the easy sand which is a different beast


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

Westpac makes the best hot mud IMO,,, goes on like butter, sweet stuff !! 50/50 with plus 3 & you've got some very nice mud to work with that goes off in about 30 minutes.


----------

